# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Goodbye Freedom...Hello Communism

## rhino1

Well its official...Barak Hussein Obama is our new leader....

Ill go ahead and say my allegiance now

I pledge allegiance, to the flag, of the United States of Obama, and to the Republic for which it stands: one Nation under Obama, indivisible, With Liberty and Justice for NO ONE!

Im SICK

----------


## Panzerfaust

Like it would truly have been any better under that cocksucker McCain? Americans are ****ing pathetic...just ****ing pathetic. They no longer deserve security nor freedom IMO.

----------


## rhino1

I have to agree that I am sick of picking the "lesser of 2 evils". Thats why Im neither democratic nor republican....independent conservative...

Lol...I had a feeling you would be the first to respond...

It's real fvcked up...too many hidden agendas....no true patriots left

----------


## AdamGH

> Like it would truly have been any better under that cocksucker McCain? .


Yes, it would have actually. This is Obama's time though. Martin Luther King would be very proud I am sure. This right here defines how far along as a nation we have come in breaking down the color barriers. Of course we have your normal bigots out there, but overall we have come a very long way! Despite what doubts you have in Obama, this is a great moment in time and be forever ingrained in black history.

----------


## rhino1

out of line SORRY

----------


## Lozgod

Can someone explain how the country will be so bad under Obama?????

Look at the state of the country after 8 years of Bush. Our economy is in the toilet. We still don't have Osama, we ousted the only person that kept Iraq under control and the Taliban localised to Afghanastan, unemployment is at an all time high, people are refering to the current financial outlook to "another Great Depression", the murder rate in the major cities on the east coast are at all time highs, I could go on. 

Last time we had a dem in the white house we were living in prosperity. THANK GOD OBAMA WON!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rhino1

> Can someone explain how the country will be so bad under Obama?????
> 
> Look at the state of the country after 8 years of Bush. Our economy is in the toilet. We still don't have Osama, we ousted the only person that kept Iraq under control and the Taliban localised to Afghanastan, unemployment is at an all time high, people are refering to the current financial outlook to "another Great Depression", the murder rate in the major cities on the east coast are at all time highs, I could go on. 
> 
> Last time we had a dem in the white house we were living in prosperity. THANK GOD OBAMA WON!!!!!!!!!!


Um...have you heard of COMMUNISM? he is a naked Ma**ist with deep ties and communist political views...

lol...the last time you had a dem in the office he made it possible for people to get loans for houses when they could not truly afford them...he lowered standards for people with 'lesser opportunity...you know all of those sub prime mortgages....his name was bill clinton....and it is because of him that we are now in a financial sh1t hole...it seemed like prosperity because everyone and their baby momma could get a house...

----------


## j4ever41

> Can someone explain how the country will be so bad under Obama?????
> 
> Look at the state of the country after 8 years of Bush. Our economy is in the toilet. We still don't have Osama, we ousted the only person that kept Iraq under control and the Taliban localised to Afghanastan, unemployment is at an all time high, people are refering to the current financial outlook to "another Great Depression", the murder rate in the major cities on the east coast are at all time highs, I could go on. 
> 
> Last time we had a dem in the white house we were living in prosperity. THANK GOD OBAMA WON!!!!!!!!!!




all this bush fault,LOL

----------


## j4ever41

[QUOTE=muriloninja;4284897]Like it would truly have been any better under that cocksucker McCain? Americans are ****ing pathetic...just ****ing pathetic. They no longer deserve security nor freedom IMO.[/QUOTE

speaking of pathetic..

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Im sure all the blacks will feel very impowered....cant wait to see what kind of chaos they are going to cause



*Speechless*

This is what these people really think too.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6ikOxi9yYk

----------


## rhino1

what was bush supposed to do? tuck his tail?

----------


## rhino1

> *Speechless*
> 
> This is what these people really think too.... 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6ikOxi9yYk


cant pull up that youtube from work...whats it about?

----------


## Panzerfaust

> cant pull up that youtube from work...whats it about?


I pulled it up fine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P36x8rTb3jI

----------


## rhino1

im at work...its blocked

----------


## j4ever41

> I pulled it up fine
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P36x8rTb3jI



haha she'll snapped back to reality real soon.

----------


## scriptfactory

> *Speechless*
> 
> This is what these people really think too.... 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6ikOxi9yYk


You know what she meant. Of course she doesn't think Obama is going to pay her mortgage for her.

----------


## scriptfactory

> Im sure all the blacks will feel very impowered....cant wait to see what kind of chaos they are going to cause


Dude. What the fuck?

----------


## rhino1

O that one....LOL....what an idiot

----------


## rhino1

> Dude. What the fuck?


....

----------


## j4ever41

> im at work...its blocked


got a lady on there talking about she dont have to worry about putting gas in her car or paying her mortgage now since she helped out obama and now he will help her out.

----------


## rhino1

i heard her on the radio this AM

----------


## j4ever41

> You know what she meant. Of course she doesn't think Obama is going to pay her mortgage for her.


what did she mean?

----------


## rhino1

she actually thinks obama is going to do something for the people other than make them worship him-looks like he already has her worshiping him..


uuuughhhhh....drink the kool aid

----------


## AdamGH

she from new orleans?  :Smilie:

----------


## j4ever41

gotta check this thread later time to watch the shield now

----------


## rhino1

lol....but she moved to houston...now she cant decide who she wants to leech off of....she probably was the one that used here fema card to buy a gucci purse

----------


## Lozgod

> Um...have you heard of COMMUNISM? he is a naked Ma**ist with deep ties and communist political views...
> 
> lol...the last time you had a dem in the office he made it possible for people to get loans for houses when they could not truly afford them...he lowered standards for people with 'lesser opportunity...you know all of those sub prime mortgages....his name was bill clinton....and it is because of him that we are now in a financial sh1t hole...it seemed like prosperity because everyone and their baby momma could get a house...


The mortgage/housing crisis can trace its roots to after 2001. Also sub prime mortgages are a small piece of the puzzle. If you understand the crisis you would know this. It has more to do with property value drops and an inability to get second mortgages as a result to spend more debt on worthless items. 

The prosperity experienced during the Clinton administration increased Americans buying power and allowed more people than ever to purchase homes. After the Bush election a recession happened. Rates were dropped by the fed. People took low interest 2nd mortgages on their homes and spent money like crazy. At the same time people took variable rate mortgages to afford homes they really couldnt afford. When the rates caught up to them and the mortgages payments became too high they lost their homes. Then the market was flooded with available housing hurting values of real estate. Now peoples equity in their homes isn't there to take out second mortgages to blow money they dont have and our economy has suffered as a result. All of this began about 6 years ago. DURING THE BUSH YEARS.

----------


## rhino1

> The mortgage/housing crisis can trace its roots to after 2001. Also sub prime mortgages are a small piece of the puzzle. If you understand the crisis you would know this. It has more to do with property value drops and an inability to get second mortgages as a result to spend more debt on worthless items. 
> 
> The prosperity experienced during the Clinton administration increased Americans buying power and allowed more people than ever to purchase homes. After the Bush election a recession happened. Rates were dropped by the fed. People took low interest 2nd mortgages on their homes and spent money like crazy. At the same time people took variable rate mortgages to afford homes they really couldnt afford. When the rates caught up to them and the mortgages payments became too high they lost their homes. Then the market was flooded with available housing hurting values of real estate. Now peoples equity in their homes isn't there to take out second mortgages to blow money they dont have and our economy has suffered as a result. All of this began about 6 years ago. DURING THE BUSH YEARS.



you are mis-informed........clinton was the cause clearly....the effect may have been realized 6 years ago but clinton caused it....read up young son

----------


## Lozgod

> you are mis-informed........clinton was the cause clearly....the effect may have been realized 6 years ago but clinton caused it....read up young son


Easy answer. Place blame with no follow up explanaition. ooooooooook.

----------


## Dizz28

Wow, Rhino, you have to be one of the most racists bigots I've had this displeasure of encountering in my life.....your posts amaze me

----------


## rhino1

> Easy answer. Place blame with no follow up explanaition. ooooooooook.


i gave my explanation...i cant keep telling you the same thing over and over....you have a mental disorder....you will never understand...but thats ok...they have special places for people like you....

----------


## Lozgod

> i gave my explanation...i cant keep telling you the same thing over and over....you have a mental disorder....you will never understand...but thats ok...they have special places for people like you....


You didn't explain. You just said it was Clintons fault and to read up. Maybe that is an explanaition to you. I think you are just mad the black guy won. I think thats awesome its pissing old school racists off. That may be the best bi-product of this election. GO OBAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rhino1

> Wow, Rhino, you have to be one of the most racists bigots I've had this displeasure of encountering in my life.....your posts amaze me


how am i a biggot??? he is a communist...and majority of black voters don't even see this...they are only voting for him because of his race...that makes them biggots....

Show me a conservative black with morals, standards, and beliefs that support the constitution of the USA and I will vote for him.

Also...he is half white...

----------


## rhino1

> Um...have you heard of COMMUNISM? he is a naked Ma**ist with deep ties and communist political views...
> 
> lol...the last time you had a dem in the office he made it possible for people to get loans for houses when they could not truly afford them...he lowered standards for people with 'lesser opportunity...you know all of those sub prime mortgages....his name was bill clinton....and it is because of him that we are now in a financial sh1t hole...it seemed like prosperity because everyone and their baby momma could get a house...




READ the TREAD a$$ hole

----------


## rhino1

> You didn't explain. You just said it was Clintons fault and to read up. Maybe that is an explanaition to you. I think you are just mad the black guy won. I think thats awesome its pissing old school racists off. That may be the best bi-product of this election. GO OBAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HE is HALF WHITE...he is not a black guy....he is milano...

----------


## Lozgod

> READ the TREAD a$$ hole


You blamed the sub prime mortgages and left it at that. EXPLAIN how it created this situation. That is a trick question because IT DIDNT CAUSE IT SINGLE HANDEDLY. The loss of property values and the inability for Americans to take out second mortgages to live above their means did. Read up son.

----------


## rhino1

and they could not afford to because of poor spending and financial habits....then they got forclosed on...and then the gov had to bail out fannie and freddie

----------


## scriptfactory

> HE is HALF WHITE...he is not a black guy....he is *milano*...


That's a type of cookie. He's mulatto.

----------


## Lozgod

> and they could not afford to because of poor spending and financial habits....then they got forclosed on...and then the gov had to bail out fannie and freddie


Its a little deeper than that. It isn't easy for everyone to grasp it. The economy is bigger than a few people with bad credit buying houses but ok. GO OBAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


GOP, racists, Bush, Republicans, last remaining red states:  :Owned:

----------


## Dizz28

> HE is HALF WHITE...he is not a black guy....he is *milano*...


Which could be considered as a racist slur




> Im sure all the blacks will feel very impowered....cant wait to see what kind of chaos they are going to cause


I can't wait till Carlos sees this thread

----------


## Lozgod

> That's a type of cookie. He's mulatto.


lmfao. Just noticed that. +1

----------


## rhino1

let me correct...not all the blacks...i was wrong...not all blacks voted for him...there will be many black persons...who voted for him because of his race...not his policies or beliefs...that feel like the white man has oppressed him and they will be the ones who cause a stir

----------


## rhino1

> That's a type of cookie. He's mulatto.


ok...HOW about OREO....thats a type of cookie too

----------


## Dizz28

well, in arguement, there are many more white people that didn't vote for him simply because of the color of his skin, no other reason.

----------


## scriptfactory

> ok...HOW about OREO....thats a type of cookie too


Can't you just say he's "mixed"? I have two mixed sons and a third on the way and you are kinda' offending me. I'd appreciate it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rhino1

> well, in arguement, there are many more white people that didn't vote for him simply because of the color of his skin, no other reason.


I bet there are even more...black and white that didn't vote for him because they love freedom and hate communism

----------


## Dizz28

now, remind me, how is he a communist? isn't that some last minute slander that was scraped up from the bottom of the barrel?

----------


## rhino1

http://www.aim.org/aim-column/obamas-communist-mentor

----------


## scriptfactory

> now, remind me, how is he a communist? isn't that some last minute slander that was scraped up from the bottom of the barrel?


Exactly. They started drawing correlations between Obama and Karl Ma**. It's standard GOP slander that no one believed except for Republicans. The allegations went from socialism to communism overnight.

McCain lost this race for himself. If he had kept his campaign more positive and picked a suitable VP he might have won this election. The more the DNC backed him into a corner, the more extreme he became. Thank god his campaign was run so horribly.

----------


## scriptfactory

> http://www.aim.org/aim-column/obamas-communist-mentor


Hahaha! Did you actually read that?

----------


## Dizz28

> Exactly. They started drawing correlations between Obama and Karl Ma**. It's standard GOP slander that no one believed except for Republicans. The allegations went from socialism to communism overnight.
> 
> *McCain lost this race for himself. If he had kept his campaign more positive and picked a suitable VP he might have won this election. The more the DNC backed him into a corner, the more extreme he became. Thank god his campaign was run so horribly*.


My thoughts exactly

He said it best himself "It's my fault" during his speech tonight

----------


## AdamGH

if a democrat was in office instead of a republican, then the republicans would have won. simple as that. people view the republicans as screwing us up so lets put some one else in there. if obama messes everything up, then guess who gets put in the next election? a republican...

----------


## rhino1

I agree...mc cain was lost from the get go...he didnt want to win

but anyway....it doesn't really matter what I say...but when all of your liberties are taken from you...right out from under your nose...maybe then you guys will learn...

Obama has said on several occasions that he wants to pick apart the constitution

Its a global communist movement...it will be too late befor you see....

Enjoy your kool-aid

----------


## rhino1

> if a democrat was in office instead of a republican, then the republicans would have won. simple as that. people view the republicans as screwing us up so lets put some one else in there. if obama messes everything up, then guess who gets put in the next election? a republican...


AGREED....Im actually happy obama won....this is just what we need to get a GOOD republican in the office...Just think how bad the next dem would have been if McCain would have won this term......

----------


## Lozgod

> but anyway....it doesn't really matter what I say...but when all of your liberties are taken from you...right out from under your nose...maybe then you guys will learn...


You mean like the Patriot Act?

----------


## rhino1

the patriot act is to protect you....just wait until you cant freely speak your mind...and you have to give up your hard earned money to people that sit on their a$$ and do nothing....its only fair...everybody deserves a piece of the pie...you mean even if i didnt work and contribute in growing and harvesting the ingredients....YEP....ITS ALL FREE...

YOUR GONNA GET TIRED OF THAT

----------


## Dizz28

did you get that last sentence from Elizabeth Hasselbeck from the show "The View" ????


You watch.... THE VIEW??? lol, no wonder....

----------


## Dizz28

> the patriot act is to protect you....just wait until you cant freely speak your mind...and you have to give up your hard earned money to people that sit on their a$$ and do nothing....its only fair...


hahaha!!!! now i know you have no idea what you are talking about....i was iffy earlier, but now I'm sure of it. You're either brainwashed or don't have any clue what you're talking about

----------


## Lozgod

> the patriot act is to protect you....


There are 34 current civil rights violations that have been not only investigated but have been determined to be confirmed civil rights violations under the patriot act. It was just a way for the Bush Czar Regime to throw the constitution out the window. If they made you believe it was to protect you then they did their job.

----------


## Fat Guy

> Im sure all the blacks will feel very *impowered*....cant wait to see what kind of chaos they are going to cause


Rhino you are an ignorant idiot and impowered is spelled with an e as in empowered. And not all blacks who are empowered cause chaos you numb nut  :Frown: 

It amazes me to how some people manage to stay in the gene pool with such ignorance Rhino in your case you should thank people who are willing to help other people out (like in socialist societies) because I doubt you could survive otherwise. 

 :Rant:

----------


## Lozgod

> the patriot act is to protect you....just wait until you cant freely speak your mind


I quoted you before you edited your post. Under the Patriot Act you cant freely speak your mind. Say the wrong thing on the phone or to someone that decides to report you to the powers that be. Without a warrant the government can search your house and detain you without probable cause. THATS AN INABILITY to freely speak your mind. 

Cmon, be realistic.

----------


## rhino1

> Rhino you are an ignorant idiot and impowered is spelled with an e as in empowered. And not all blacks who are empowered cause chaos you numb nut 
> 
> It amazes me to how some people manage to stay in the gene pool with such ignorance Rhino in your case you should thank people who are willing to help other people out (like in socialist societies) because I doubt you could survive otherwise.


ok...so you never had a typo and if you read the thread you would have seen that i said all of the ones who voted for him based on his race and their feeling that whites have oppressed them will be the ones who cause chaos....not just blacks in general...

----------


## rhino1

> I quoted you before you edited your post. Under the Patriot Act you cant freely speak your mind. Say the wrong thing on the phone or to someone that decides to report you to the powers that be. Without a warrant the government can search your house and detain you without probable cause. THATS AN INABILITY to freely speak your mind. 
> 
> Cmon, be realistic.


thats fine....pick your poison...

----------


## rhino1

im done...i love my guns, bible, and constitution...thats the way I want it to stay....

Besides that...im getting a gov't job...my father in law is head of security at Y12...ill be able to check in on you...have a nice day

----------


## Amorphic

*lets keep this civilized guys....seriously.

we're supposed to be adults here, dont let your political beliefs turn aside your judgement.*

----------


## Fat Guy

> ok...so you never had a typo and if you read the thread you would have seen that i said all of the ones who voted for him based on his race and their feeling that whites have oppressed them will be the ones who cause chaos....not just blacks in general...


I read the whole thread and this came out in the 5th post. You started back peddling because someone called you on your bigotry

Your best bet is to edit or take out this statement because the bottom line it is just offensive and I believe based on this statement it shows your true feelings in that you believe that minorities with any kind of power will cause chaos its just a racist statement. 




> Im sure all the blacks will feel very impowered....cant wait to see what kind of chaos they are going to cause

----------


## j4ever41

> *lets keep this civilized guys....seriously.
> 
> we're supposed to be adults here, dont let your political beliefs turn aside your judgement.*


true that, i think i will move on to the diet forum now.

----------


## Kale

*Exit polls: Obama wins big among young, minority voters*

(CNN) -- Strong support from young and minority voters propelled Barack Obama on the road to the White House, exit polls showed Tuesday.

Voters in the 18 to 24 age group broke 68 percent for Obama to 30 percent for John McCain, according to the exit polling. Those in the 25 to 29 age bracket went 69 percent to 29 percent in Obama's favor.

The only age group where McCain prevailed was 65 and over, and that by just a 10-percentage-point margin, 54 percent to 44 percent, the exit polls showed.

And minorities went heavily into the Obama camp. Blacks, 96 percent Obama to 3 percent McCain; Latinos, 67 percent Obama to 30 percent McCain; and Asians, 63 percent Obama to 34 percent McCain.

Obama did well with Latinos because they appear to disapprove of President Bush's job performance more than the rest of the country, CNN senior political analyst Bill Schneider said.

About 80 percent of Latinos give Bush negative marks, while 72 percent of all Americans do, exit polling showed.

*Race played less of a role in the election than age, exit polls showed.*

While Obama is projected to be the nation's first black president, John McCain would have been the oldest person ever elected to the nation's highest office.
*
Twice as many of those polled Tuesday said age was an important factor in their vote as those who said race was.*

Among those factoring age into their vote, 78 percent went for Obama to 21 percent for McCain, exit polls showed.

Those who said race was an important factor voted 55 percent to 44 percent in favor of Obama. But Obama also was the winner by a similar margin among those who said race was not important, "which suggests that race was not a decisive factor in this election," Schneider said.

The economy was the top issue in the election among 62 percent of voters questioned in exit polls on Tuesday.

It was far ahead of the second-place issue, the Iraq war, which was named as the top concern of 10 percent of voters polled.

Those who picked the Iraq war as their top issue mostly voted for Obama in all but two states, according to the early exit polling results.

Health care and terrorism were tied at 9 percent as the issue voters were most concerned about, according to the exit polling. Those who picked terrorism as their top concern overwhelmingly choose McCain, according to exit polling.

In early exit polling, first-time voters were breaking overwhelmingly for Obama over McCain by a 72 percent to 27 percent margin. Video Watch what first-time voters had to say in Florida »

High income voters -- those who said they make at least $100,000 a year -- went in Obama's favor, 52 percent to 47 percent.

Many of those polled said they expect a post-election tax increase, with 49 percent predicting their taxes will rise no matter who is elected president. Another 22 percent said taxes will go up only if Obama wins, and 12 percent said taxes will go up only if McCain wins. Only 15 percent said their taxes will stay the same or go down.

A bare majority of those surveyed -- 51 percent -- think the government should do more to solve problems. Forty-three percent believe the government is doing too much. At the same time, early exit polling shows only a minority of voters -- 40 percent -- support the $700 billion government plan to assist failing financial companies. Fifty-six percent are opposed. 

GOP vice presidential nominee Sarah Palin didn't do well in exit polls. Sixty percent of those polled said the Alaska governor is not qualified to be president if necessary; 38 percent said she is. That compares with the two-thirds of those polled who said Democratic vice presidential nominee Joe Biden is qualified to be president and the 31 percent who said he isn't. 

Many voters told the pollsters that they made up their minds early in the campaign season, with 61 percent saying they made up their minds before September, another 13 percent saying they decided in September and 17 percent saying they made their selection last month.

Only 7 percent of those polled decided whom to support within the last three days.
advertisement

Exit polling also showed that Democrats who supported Sen. Hillary Clinton during the primaries overwhelming voted for Obama in the general election, 84 percent to 15 percent for McCain.

For the poll, more than 16,000 people who had just voted were selected at random to fill out questionnaires.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Dang, Rhino just drank too much winny. 

One thing to be upset, but no need to get all racist.

It works both ways. Down here in Texas, you wouldn't believe how many times I heard, "I'm not voting for that n***er."

----------


## rhino1

> Dang, Rhino just drank too much winny. 
> 
> One thing to be upset, but no need to get all racist.
> 
> It works both ways. Down here in Texas, you wouldn't believe how many times I heard, "I'm not voting for that n***er."


actually i just upped my tren dose.... fyi....im in HOUSTON

and im racist because i said that it would empower blacks? I would vote for any black person that wanted to protect the constitution, protect my country, and didnt have hidden agendas

I would rather say that i am predjudice to ANYONE who is going to fvck with me or my family.....My mother-in-law is NUMBER 1 on that list-she is white...but i guess it would help my arguement if i said she was black....and so is my baby momma

----------


## scriptfactory

> actually i just upped my tren dose.... fyi....*im in HOUSTON
> *


Hahahahah! That doesn't surprise me. My family stays in Houston and I lived there for a large portion of my childhood. What part of H-town you live in? I used to live in Sugarland and my mom still stays there.

----------


## rhino1

I live off of 290 and Huffmeister....used to live on westheimer

----------


## rhino1

> Hahahahah! That doesn't surprise me. My family stays in Houston and I lived there for a large portion of my childhood. What part of H-town you live in? I used to live in Sugarland and my mom still stays there.


how old are you....im friends with some guys WHO ARE BLACK that live in stafford/sugarland area....wait they went to Lamar high...you probably wouldn't know them

----------


## scriptfactory

> I live off of 290 and Huffmeister....used to live on westheimer


Way back in the day I used to live off Westheimer. No wonder you don't like black people...  :LOL:  Just kidding. ;-)

I'm 28yo. I ended up going to Hastings my freshman year but later moved to Portland, OR with my dad and finished high school there.

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> I have to agree that I am sick of picking the "lesser of 2 evils". Thats why Im neither democratic nor republican....independent conservative...
> 
> Lol...I had a feeling you would be the first to respond...
> 
> It's real fvcked up...too many hidden agendas....no true patriots left



Totally agree, Americans are now more Pu**ified than ever!!

----------


## rhino1

below

----------


## rhino1

> Way back in the day I used to live off Westheimer. No wonder you don't like black people...  Just kidding. ;-)
> 
> I'm 28yo. I ended up going to Hastings my freshman year but later moved to Portland, OR with my dad and finished high school there.


lol....i do like black people.....just not ones who are lazy and who blame me for their problems

----------


## scriptfactory

> lol....i do like black people.....just not ones who are lazy and who blame me for their problems


There are many latinos and whites that do the exact same thing. In the area that you are living there are a lot of people with very, very poor attitudes towards life. I used to live there too! I know! But generalizing an entire race of people is wrong, no matter how you look at it.

There are no fucked up races, just fucked up people.

----------


## rhino1

OK let me RESTATE that

I do like black people and white people and latino people and green people and yellow people and orange and green and camo....just not the ones who are lazy and who blame me for their problems

THAT BETTER???? lol

look further up the post....i said i hate my mother-in-law most of allllllllllll people....and i do mean HATE

----------


## scriptfactory

> OK let me RESTATE that
> 
> I do like black people and white people and latino people and green people and yellow people and orange and green and camo....just not the ones who are lazy and who blame me for their problems
> 
> *THAT BETTER*???? lol
> 
> look further up the post....i said i hate my mother-in-law most of allllllllllll people....and i do mean HATE


Much.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rhino1

thank you

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Its a little deeper than that. It isn't easy for everyone to grasp it. The economy is bigger than a few people with bad credit buying houses but ok. GO OBAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> GOP, racists, Bush, Republicans, last remaining red states:


Actually it is more like this:

American people  :Owned:  by themselves!

----------


## Dukkit

i miss bill clinton

im moving to canada

----------


## rhino1

> Actually it is more like this:
> 
> American people  by themselves!


Took the words right out of my mouth

----------


## korsow

U people saying your moving to canada Do realize they are in fact a socialist country right? Not saying there's anything wrong with it tho :-) I like canada

----------


## Flagg

I wish Republicans would chill the eff out about the socialism thing though. Obama is not a socialist, and he's not even what would be considered a social democrat. Take a look at Europe you're going to have to admit that we have a bunch of stable, free, pro-western, social democratic countries in Europe. None of them have gone belly-up, their economies are working, and they have plenty of rich people. And that's with a system that's much more socialist than what Obama has promised. In conclusion, chill the eff out. Nobody is going to take away all your money, and you're not turning into Soviet Russia.

My degree will finish in 3-4 years time. At the end of that, i'll find this thread and bump it and we'll see if everyone will be in Americanised Gulags at that stage.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BgMc31

More scare tactics! They didn't work for McCain and its not gonna work in the future.

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> More scare tactics! They didn't work for McCain and its not gonna work in the future.


Scare tactics my a**. 

So now that we have a black president I'm guessing you and all other black people will feel more empowered and inclined to be successful and not say the deck is stacked against them... I doubt it... Oh and when Obama fails to give you everyting he promised are you going to say he's a traitor to your race, or just makes excuses for him?

----------


## SMCengineer

> Thats why Im neither democratic nor republican....independent conservative...





> the patriot act is to protect you....just wait until you cant freely speak your mind


Someone who calls themselves a conservative, yet thinks the Patriot Act "protects us" has a clear misunderstanding of what conservatism actually means. This kind of legislation used to be called "progressivism," yet now so called "conservatives" believe it's in our best interests for the government to have the ability to forgo the 4th amendment in the name of protection. 




> The mortgage/housing crisis can trace its roots to after 2001. Also sub prime mortgages are a small piece of the puzzle. If you understand the crisis you would know this. It has more to do with property value drops and an inability to get second mortgages as a result to spend more debt on worthless items.


The culmination of poor monetary policy and bad legislation can be traced to after 2001, but all the factors that caused this were in place far before the Bush administration came into office. An expansive monetary supply was at the root of the problem, which allowed for poor legislation and lending practices that otherwise would not have been possible in the free market. The Community Reinvestment Act is a perfect example of a symptom of easy credit and it was a major contributor to current crisis. Deregulation, the other factor that liberals love to lay blame on, was actually crucial in mitigating the effects of the failure of firms like Bear Stearns and Merril Lynch.




> The prosperity experienced during the Clinton administration increased Americans buying power and allowed more people than ever to purchase homes.


Are you caliming we had benign deflation to point that CPI actually decreased? The prosperity experienced during the Clinton years had little to do with Clinton and much to do with the dot com boom. The inevitable bust of the dot com era was experienced during the Bush administration because artificial bubbles always burst, but this is a result of boom/bust cycles not presidential policies.




> After the Bush election a recession happened.


This is a common miconception that liberals make when referring to the economy. It's not at all possible for a president to have such a dramatic effect on the economy that after only 6 months in office it goes into a recession. Yes, there was a recession when Bush got into office, but it was caused by the dot com bubble bursting, which was years in the making. Currently, the housing market is bursting and we will experience a recession just as Obama enters office, would you say that his policies caused it? I don't think you will. 




> Rates were dropped by the fed. People took low interest 2nd mortgages on their homes and spent money like crazy. At the same time people took variable rate mortgages to afford homes they really couldnt afford. When the rates caught up to them and the mortgages payments became too high they lost their homes. Then the market was flooded with available housing hurting values of real estate. Now peoples equity in their homes isn't there to take out second mortgages to blow money they dont have and our economy has suffered as a result. All of this began about 6 years ago. DURING THE BUSH YEARS.


True, all a result of poor legislation and lending practices made possible before the Bush administration came into office. Bush and Greenspan just made the mistake of encouraging such poor practices.

----------


## Flagg

> Scare tactics my a**. 
> 
> So now that we have a black president I'm guessing you and all other black people will feel more empowered and inclined to be successful and not say the deck is stacked against them... I doubt it... Oh and when Obama fails to give you everyting he promised are you going to say he's a traitor to your race, or just makes excuses for him?



What grounds do you have that Obama will not deliver on any of his promises? And this is going on you believing that McCain WOULD have delivered on all his promises and again, I ask, what grounds do you have to believe that either?

----------


## korsow

U know, before this election I kinda considered my self indipendant, sad to say, I thought bush was a good candidate in 00,, I was wrong, didnt want him back in office in 04, yet people did put him back afterall.. well, this time around, Im calling my self a democrat, because I cant comprehend how people can be soo negative about a candidate just because their own candidate hasn't won.. When kerry lost, I accepted it, and supported bush since he was the president.. Why cant republicans just give the guy a chance? He's gonna be tehre for at least 4 years, so just suck it up, he might actually be good for the country...

----------


## T_Own

> I have to agree that I am sick of picking the* "lesser of 2 evils"*. Thats why Im neither democratic nor republican....independent conservative...
> 
> Lol...I had a feeling you would be the first to respond...
> 
> It's real fvcked up...too many hidden agendas....no true patriots left


thats how my mom put it too.. but she is more of a republican. she believes in the tax cuts they propose and not how obama wants to take her money when she was the one who worked hard in college to get the job she has now.

my dad and i both voted democrat. i won't get into the issues any more than saying i don't see the problem in taxing the rich. over 200k a year? i know my parents could afford a few thousand more in taxes.. 

i said this to one of my friends today, who is a hardcore republican; I don't see why the republicans get all up in arms over it, if mccain had won doubt the democrats would throw a temper tantrum like this.

i know i for one would not. if mccain had won i would have been a little disappointed, but not in hysterics over how the apocalypse is coming to america now.


the last thing, being black myself, i really don't think that black people in general feel "empowered" by this, or that they will riot over it. quite the contrary, in that the white people and many of the old fashioned people will be over the edge with emotions that a black man now runs their beloved country.

----------


## thegodfather

> my dad and i both voted democrat. i won't get into the issues any more than saying i don't see the problem in taxing the rich. over 200k a year? i know my parents could afford a few thousand more in taxes..


Because for one, $200,000/year is not even close to rich. I dont know if I could even live comfortably on that amount. That is NOT a lot of money.

Second, do "rich" people use any greater amount of public resources that taxes pay for then poor people? No, they do not. Why should they pay a significantly higher portion of taxes to use an equal amount of public resources. Rich people dont use "more of the roads" than a person of lesser income, so the logic to tax them more is ridiculous in my opinion. Just because you think they can afford it doesn't mean they can. A person making $200,000 a year might have 3 kids in college that he's paying for, a mortgage, paying for his 3 kids cars, maybe wants to take a vacation now and then. People in that pay range are normal people like everyone else, with the same sorts of bills and obligations as a person making $50,000/year, the ony difference is the number. You are advocating wealth redistribution, which is a socialist ideology. Progressive taxation is unfair.

----------


## rhino1

> Because for one, $200,000/year is not even close to rich. I dont know if I could even live comfortably on that amount. That is NOT a lot of money.
> 
> Second, do "rich" people use any greater amount of public resources that taxes pay for then poor people? No, they do not. Why should they pay a significantly higher portion of taxes to use an equal amount of public resources. Rich people dont use "more of the roads" than a person of lesser income, so the logic to tax them more is ridiculous in my opinion. Just because you think they can afford it doesn't mean they can. A person making $200,000 a year might have 3 kids in college that he's paying for, a mortgage, paying for his 3 kids cars, maybe wants to take a vacation now and then. People in that pay range are normal people like everyone else, with the same sorts of bills and obligations as a person making $50,000/year, the ony difference is the number. You are advocating wealth redistribution, which is a socialist ideology. Progressive taxation is unfair.


agreed...

----------


## T_Own

are you serious? you don't think 200,000 is considered rich? 

"In 2006, there were approximately 116,011,000 households in the United States. 1.93% of all households had annual incomes exceeding $250,000"

"97.33% of all of american households make less than $200,000 a year."

"United States national median household income $ 48,023"

yeah its real rough living on around $350,000 a year.. we only get a new bmw every third year.. really sad isn't it?

----------


## rhino1

no i dont think 200k/year is rich....thats another reason this policy sucks....it should stll be FAIR....just because you have more doesn't mean im entitled to it...

why cant there be a flat %

if you make 10$/hr and get taxed 10%....you loose 1$/hr

if you make 100$/hr and get taxed 10%....you loose 10$/hr

----------


## T_Own

what would you define as rich then? my family makes a little bit more than that but never in my life have we been tight for cash or held back from something because of a lack of money. it allows for quite a comfortable lifestyle, which not many people have if you look at the numbers up higher

you can't have a flat rate because so few people make enough money to actually be able to generate significant taxes. as it is, the top 10% of incomes account for ~+75% of all taxes.

----------


## rhino1

> what would you define as rich then? my family makes a little bit more than that but never in my life have we been tight for cash or held back from something because of a lack of money. it allows for quite a comfortable lifestyle, which not many people have if you look at the numbers up higher
> 
> you can't have a flat rate because so few people make enough money to actually be able to generate significant taxes. as it is, the top 10% of incomes account for ~+75% of all taxes.


Didn't think of that....touche'......

what is rich...I dont know....I suppose if you spend your money wisely as you decribed your family doing that could be rich....rich isn't a good word to use...you can easily make 10 mil a year(which many consider rich) and still be a broke mo fo....It is actually a very difficult situation to gauge...i guess that is why it is such a hot topic

----------


## T_Own

well that is true. my mom is the poster child for wisely spending money. she makes a good amount at her job, but saves like no other, and basically bought our house in cash to avoid any mortgage rates. she also looks at everything as an investment from house cars stocks, even to her kids. my sister is a pretty good soccer player so my mom pays out the ass to have her travel around the country (even out of it sometimes) with her team to get exposed, and it paid off because she got a full scholarship for soccer. so in her eyes, 20k now saving 160k later

----------


## rhino1

> well that is true. my mom is the poster child for wisely spending money. she makes a good amount at her job, but saves like no other, and basically bought our house in cash to avoid any mortgage rates. she also looks at everything as an investment from house cars stocks, even to her kids. my sister is a pretty good soccer player so my mom pays out the ass to have her travel around the country (even out of it sometimes) with her team to get exposed, and it paid off because she got a full scholarship for soccer. so in her eyes, 20k now saving 160k later


thats cool...i am slowly working that way...would have been there...but i got a girl pregnant and then she drained me hahah....

even if that wouldn't have happened i would have probably spent it all on GH

----------


## korsow

200k/year?? U guys farking kidding me? Not rich? There are people out there with 5 to 6 kids, living just fine off of a 100k income, home picket fence, etc.. U know 200k is like 14-16k a month after taxes right? if that aint rich then fark if I know what rich is.. and I live in the northwest where shiz is expensive.

----------


## thegodfather

> what would you define as rich then? my family makes a little bit more than that but never in my life have we been tight for cash or held back from something because of a lack of money. it allows for quite a comfortable lifestyle, which not many people have if you look at the numbers up higher
> 
> you can't have a flat rate because so few people make enough money to actually be able to generate significant taxes. as it is, the top 10% of incomes account for ~+75% of all taxes.


Less revenue is better... Not one single dollar...not one single CENT of the Federal income tax goes towards paying A SINGLE PUBLIC SERVICE THAT WE USE. NOT A DOLLAR OF IT. $0.00.... 

EVERY SINGLE LAST DOLLAR of the Federal Income tax pays the INTEREST ALONE on the money the Federal Reserve CHARGES US to print for us. Yes, they charge us interest to print our money for us. 

So in essence, the Federal income tax just allows "government largesse"... It allows us to wage wars against SOVEREIGN nations that have done nothing to us, and engage in various other methods of wasteful spending like the Department of Homeland Security...


If we recued government spending to the total budget of fiscal year 2000. We could operate the country effectively without a single dollar in Federal income tax money.... That is an undisputeable F A C T.

----------


## rhino1

> Less revenue is better... Not one single dollar...not one single CENT of the Federal income tax goes towards paying A SINGLE PUBLIC SERVICE THAT WE USE. NOT A DOLLAR OF IT. $0.00.... 
> 
> EVERY SINGLE LAST DOLLAR of the Federal Income tax pays the INTEREST ALONE on the money the Federal Reserve CHARGES US to print for us. Yes, they charge us interest to print our money for us. 
> 
> So in essence, the Federal income tax just allows "government largesse"... It allows us to wage wars against SOVEREIGN nations that have done nothing to us, and engage in various other methods of wasteful spending like the Department of Homeland Security...
> 
> 
> If we recued government spending to the total budget of fiscal year 2000. We could operate the country effectively without a single dollar in Federal income tax money.... That is an undisputeable F A C T.




interesting

----------


## korsow

ORLY? what about the military for one?

----------


## T_Own

> Less revenue is better... Not one single dollar...not one single CENT of the Federal income tax goes towards paying A SINGLE PUBLIC SERVICE THAT WE USE. NOT A DOLLAR OF IT. $0.00.... 
> 
> EVERY SINGLE LAST DOLLAR of the Federal Income tax pays the INTEREST ALONE on the money the Federal Reserve CHARGES US to print for us. Yes, they charge us interest to print our money for us. 
> 
> So in essence, the Federal income tax just allows "government largesse"... It allows us to wage wars against SOVEREIGN nations that have done nothing to us, and engage in various other methods of wasteful spending like the Department of Homeland Security...
> 
> 
> If we recued government spending to the total budget of fiscal year 2000. We could operate the country effectively without a single dollar in Federal income tax money.... That is an undisputeable F A C T.


oh i don't doubt that at all. i'm just basing it off of what it is now, not what it could/should be

----------


## batlin

> 200k/year?? U guys farking kidding me? Not rich? There are people out there with 5 to 6 kids, living just fine off of a 100k income, home picket fence, etc.. U know 200k is like 14-16k a month after taxes right? if that aint rich then fark if I know what rich is.. and I live in the northwest where shiz is expensive.


More like about 10 K per month after taxes..... or 5K per month now that Ossama is in office

----------


## batlin

> Well its official...Barak Hussein Obama is our new leader....
> 
> Ill go ahead and say my allegiance now
> 
> I pledge allegiance, to the flag, of the United States of Obama, and to the Republic for which it stands: one Nation under Obama, indivisible, With Liberty and Justice for NO ONE!
> 
> Im SICK


Agreed! Hey man, I drank my self to sleep the other night when I say he was going to win.. wanna move to Mexico with me? least gear is legal there!

I personally Like my money.. and don't like to give it away.. I don't donate to charity because in my opinion my taxes are my charity.. 

Now that House, Senate and Pres are Democrat.. god help us all........

Did anyone out there listen to the interviews that Howard Stern did? They went out to a predominantly Black neighborhood and asked people "what about Obama's policies do you agree with the most?" and when they named off the policies they named off all of McCain's policies "pro-life, stay in iraq etc" and they all said they liked them all and they felt all of those policies matched how they felt... which right there they are voting for him because they are the same race... not because they like him, know about it or his policies... sickening 

Here it is.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqAiarOhC2U

----------


## T_Own

> Agreed! Hey man, I drank my self to sleep the other night when I say he was going to win.. wanna move to Mexico with me? least gear is legal there!
> 
> I personally Like my money.. and don't like to give it away.. I don't donate to charity because in my opinion my taxes are my charity.. 
> 
> Now that House, Senate and Pres are Democrat.. god help us all........
> 
> Did anyone out there listen to the interviews that Howard Stern did? They went out to a predominantly Black neighborhood and asked people "what about Obama's policies do you agree with the most?" and when they named off the policies they named off all of McCain's policies "pro-life, stay in iraq etc" and they all said they liked them all and they felt all of those policies matched how they felt... which right there they are voting for him because they are the same race... not because they like him, know about it or his policies... sickening 
> 
> Here it is.....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqAiarOhC2U


so because there is one uneducated neighborhood you think its sickening? how about you open your eyes to the MILLIONS of republicans who are having a heart attack at the thought of a black president? the same people that would probably give away their first born to keep him out of office, and then think about what is sickening. a few people who really don't know any better because they probably didn't have the opportunity, or millions of ignorant racists who could care less about 1 word mccain has to say, just as long as the black guy doesn't win.

----------


## rhino1

Believe or not...I would really love to see a TRUE conservitive BLACK male or female run against obama next election...

Not some country club republican who is actually a right sided lib with hidden agendas and alterior motives

That would really get his feathers ruffled

----------


## batlin

> Believe or not...I would really love to see a TRUE conservitive BLACK male or female run against obama next election...
> 
> Not some country club republican who is actually a right sided lib with hidden agendas and alterior motives
> 
> That would really get his feathers ruffled


I agree, Hell I would vote for Condoleezza Rice.. hell even Colin Powell..

----------


## korsow

obama will only raise taxes by 4% for people in teh 250k bracket.. 

http://www.suntimes.com/news/politic...-tax30.article

----------


## j4ever41

sorry i dont make above 250k but i see no need for that tax bracket to go back to 39% and in the bracket that i am in it does'nt look like i am going to get any break because i itemize instead of given across the board cuts they always want to target them to people they think are deserving of a break. there is no such thing as cheating on taxes..

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> What grounds do you have that Obama will not deliver on any of his promises? And this is going on you believing that McCain WOULD have delivered on all his promises and again, I ask, what grounds do you have to believe that either?



What grounds? are you kidding? he's just an empty suit and was constantly promising everyone the world so he would get elected. Time will prove he's full of crap.

And I'm going to say "see I told you so, idiot!"

----------


## korsow

Deputy thats your opinion lol

Im gonna say the same thing to you minus the idiot part, since I think the idiot part is not worth it, since if that was the case, everyone that voted for bush would be an idiot..

Once obama is proven to be an awsome leader of course :-p

----------


## rhino1

> What grounds? are you kidding? he's just an empty suit and was constantly promising everyone the world so he would get elected. Time will prove he's full of crap.
> 
> And I'm going to say "see I told you so, idiot!"


 Yea...cant wait to laugh in their face and say the same thing....

Its gonna be hillarious when Condy beats him next election....Black and female....GAMEOVER

----------

